# how can i stop my puppy from playing too rough with my toddler ?



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to stop my puppy from "attacking" my 3 year old ? I know its not real attacking but her puppy way of playing but my 3 year old is covered in cuts and scratches....my puppy doesnt go for any of the rest of us ( 2 adults and 2 more children) but the only difference with my 3 year old is that she wont leave her alone and is forever wanting to play with her. I know its not the puppys fault and if my 3 year old would maybe leave her alone a bit more ( she doesnt touch her when she is in her crate or bed ) but it just seems to be going for her and in quite a rough nasty way sometimes .....I tell my puppy no when she does it but unless i go over and get her off my toddler she wont stop ...please help xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

At 3 year old i think she is old enough to take over some of the caring for the puppy with your supervision, puppy basically see's your little one as a plaything and unless this is curbed as your daughter wont have authority over the pup so young your pup could see its self higher, so let her walk around the garden holding her on the lead, shouting the pup and getting it to sit, help at feeding times let your daughter put down the food and if pup is ok with letting you take the food away let your daughter do this all with very close supervision from yourself. Also let your daughter stop/end play get your daughter to stop stand up and walk away.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

if your daughter is encouraging the dog to play with her in the first place you should supervise them together and spot the signs that things are going to get rough before they happen and stop them from playing, explain to your daughter that the puppy needs some rest and im sure she will understand.


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> At 3 year old i think she is old enough to take over some of the caring for the puppy with your supervision, puppy basically see's your little one as a plaything and unless this is curbed as your daughter wont have authority over the pup so young your pup could see its self higher, so let her walk around the garden holding her on the lead, shouting the pup and getting it to sit, help at feeding times let your daughter put down the food and if pup is ok with letting you take the food away let your daughter do this all with very close supervision from yourself. Also let your daughter stop/end play get your daughter to stop stand up and walk away.


I like that idea...never thought of letting her help... The bit I dont like is that everyday and several times a day the puppy will just launch herself at my daughter for no reason and then my toddler will scream until I get my puppy off her


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

JennieJet said:


> I like that idea...never thought of letting her help... The bit I dont like is that everyday and several times a day the puppy will just launch herself at my daughter for no reason and then my toddler will scream until I get my puppy off her


The fact your daughter screams when the puppy launches itself at her is probably the precise reason it does it. Your daughter is in effect a squeaky toy


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JennieJet said:


> I like that idea...never thought of letting her help... The bit I dont like is that everyday and several times a day the puppy will just launch herself at my daughter for no reason and then my toddler will scream until I get my puppy off her


Like the other post says, your daughter screaming, and i can understand it bless her is exciting the pup, the launching isnt nasty if you look at pups with their toys they dont gently pick them up the pounce on them. I know young children sit/play on the floor all the time but maybe if she sits on the furniture ignoring the pup then takes a pup toy gets on the floor and invites the pup to play even if it means holding the pup while she sits on the floor and only let him go when she has invited him and she must always end play herself take the toy away and then she must sit back up and ignore him. This will show him she is in charge and higher in the pecking order.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Like the other post says, your daughter screaming, and i can understand it bless her is exciting the pup, the launching isnt nasty if you look at pups with their toys they dont gently pick them up the pounce on them. I know young children sit/play on the floor all the time but maybe if she sits on the furniture ignoring the pup then takes a pup toy gets on the floor and invites the pup to play even if it means holding the pup while she sits on the floor and only let him go when she has invited him and she must always end play herself take the toy away and then she must sit back up and ignore him. This will show him she is in charge and higher in the pecking order.


I think you're asking a lot of a three year old child.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I think you're asking a lot of a three year old child.


No not for just the child to do it i mean the child shout the pup and have the toy, play with the pup and then end the play with parents involment and guide. No definetly not the child alone


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

I never thought of her screaming is like a squeaky toy to my puppy ..but sounds right !!! i know my puppy is not doing it in a nasty way but she is covered is scratches and bite marks !!! I really feel for her sometimes as she gets all frightened and cries and screams and I have to go and get the puppy off her  I try to keep my daughter away from the puppy and i really try not to leave them alone but sometimes they are together alone and within minutes my daughter is screaming as the puppy is biting her


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JennieJet said:


> I never thought of her screaming is like a squeaky toy to my puppy ..but sounds right !!! i know my puppy is not doing it in a nasty way but she is covered is scratches and bite marks !!! I really feel for her sometimes as she gets all frightened and cries and screams and I have to go and get the puppy off her  I try to keep my daughter away from the puppy and i really try not to leave them alone but sometimes they are together alone and within minutes my daughter is screaming as the puppy is biting her


I know its so hard to strike the right balance isnt it, when we got our first dog just before our son was 4 so i know what its like, a nightmare at times but do try the exercises involving her obviously you know how much she will be capable of doing, good luck to you all it will all come right they arnt pups forever. . . . . . . good job though ey


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I know its so hard to strike the right balance isnt it, when we got our first dog just before our son was 4 so i know what its like, a nightmare at times but do try the exercises involving her obviously you know how much she will be capable of doing, good luck to you all it will all come right they arnt pups forever. . . . . . . good job though ey


the only good thing is that my daughter is not frightened at all by the puppy and will go back to her time and time again...so glad the "attacks as such" have not scared her at all


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JennieJet said:


> the only good thing is that my daughter is not frightened at all by the puppy and will go back to her time and time again...so glad the "attacks as such" have not scared her at all


Bless her, well she will proberbly be mature/confident enough to be able to do this with your guidance then.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I know your daughter is only 3 years old, but perhaps teach her to say NO to the puppy so that the puppy learns to respect your daughter too perhaps? Just an idea i could be wrong, but if your daughter feels puppy is being too much for her teach her how to say No in the way the pup might listen to her. 

Also yes I do agree with the person that said to get her involved in the care of the pup - with supervision of course.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont have kids but it does sound like your puppy is treating your daughter as a littermate!! Maybe get a set of doggy false teeth for the kid to give her a fighting chance!LOL
I would also make sure that you ignore the pup when you come home til you have greeted your daughter, also if she is around at feeding time give her a little bit of food (not dog food, he he!) before feeding pooch. All this will establish your daughters position in the pack as higher than the puppy. Then when you involve her in basic training the dog will be more likely to listen.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Dont have kids but it does sound like your puppy is treating your daughter as a littermate!! Maybe get a set of doggy false teeth for the kid to give her a fighting chance!LOL
> I would also make sure that you ignore the pup when you come home til you have greeted your daughter, also if she is around at feeding time give her a little bit of food (not dog food, he he!) before feeding pooch. All this will establish your daughters position in the pack as higher than the puppy. Then when you involve her in basic training the dog will be more likely to listen.


Fantastic advice couldnt agree more.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

.... except your puppy doesn't think it is a human, nor does it think you are other dogs, so greeting your daughter first and other "rank reduction" techniques aren't likely to make any difference in themselves.


----------

